# What "Black" Hair Products do white folks use?



## melodee (Apr 5, 2006)

When I was in Sally's the other day, a white lady with very long but very tangled hair came in with a hurried look on her face.  She asked the saleslady "where is your coconut oil"?  I started wondering if Sally's really did sell natural coconut oil, as I had never seen it there before.  The saleslady was stumped, "I don't know if we sell that".  She said.  Just then the tangled hair lady went toward the black hair care section and grabbed a container of what appeared to be GREASE off the shelf.  "I found it", she exclaimed.  Still curious (yes, I'm a nosey little LHCFer)  I looked at what she was holding.  It wasn't pure oil, but coconut oil pressing grease/hairdress, the kind with mostly petroleum.  I had to say something.
I asked her if that product was really good.  Shetold me it was a great conditioner.  She showed me her very tangled, but long hair and said  something like "you can see I need it".  She then said a friend who presses her hair with it suggested she try it as a conditioner.


Do you guys know of white woman who use products marketed for black folks on their hair?  And which products are those?

I know some fashion magsa few years ago used to suggest Murray's pomade.  This was years after I remember my little brother using it with a wave cap.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 5, 2006)

It's funny that you asked this... this question crossed my mind the other day!  I wonder if whites use products marketed toward blacks too.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Apr 5, 2006)

I was just about to say ... I know they use blue coconut grease.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Apr 5, 2006)

I knew this white girl who used Pantene Relaxed & Natural shampoo & conditioner.


----------



## babyanjel (Apr 5, 2006)

A friend of mine uses Pink Oil. She's been using it for years...it's funny cause I personally wouldn't touch the stuff.
Two other friends of mine use the Castor oil that my grandmother makes.

*Also...* if someone could explain this to me...
I have a friend @ work. and she's indian with a slight wave to her hair. She told me she was getting bored with her hair and figured that she'd *relax* it to make it curly. I was like "ummmm it'll make your hair straight I think" She was like no it won't I do it all the time and went over to the Health & Beauty section and bought a box of Dark n' Lovely box perm. 
Anyway she came to work the next day and sure enough he hair was in the prettiest ringlets I've ever seen . And to maintain the curls she uses Hot 6 Oil.
*Can someone pleeeease explain that to me?*


----------



## ThickHair (Apr 5, 2006)

I know a few white guys and one Dominican who uses grease to slick back their hair.  I did get the Dominican guy to use Jam and he likes it better than the grease.  He said that it washes out better.  He had to use dishwashing liquid to get the grease out.


----------



## purpledove (Apr 5, 2006)

A white co-worker told me she uses oil sheen. She didn't say what brand. Her hair is very thickand curly.


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Apr 5, 2006)

I've known quite a few with curly hair use curl activators over the years.  There's a white girl at my job right now who lives by the Care Free Curl Gold (the liquid one in the bottle).

Oh, and I've known plenty who relaxed their hair too.


----------



## SexySin985 (Apr 5, 2006)

babyanjel said:
			
		

> A friend of mine uses Pink Oil. She's been using it for years...it's funny cause I personally wouldn't touch the stuff.
> Two other friends of mine use the Castor oil that my grandmother makes.
> 
> *Also...* if someone could explain this to me...
> ...




A perm makes your hair curly while a relaxer makes your hair straight.


----------



## macherieamour (Apr 5, 2006)

I knew this Italian girl with really thick hair used olive oil as a pre-wash. A lot of Jewish and Arab girls at my high school used relaxers...I put some of my white friends onto Emergencee and deep conditioners. They were sooo happy


----------



## Cheleigh (Apr 5, 2006)

I've heard of white and asian women using relaxers to relax their curly/thick hair.

A lot of the curlies on NC.com use "ethnic products" like ORS loc & twist, MHC type creams, Curls (for multi-racial women), Oyin, Qhemet products. Many also  swear by CON shampoo. Some use black soap and unrefined shea butter.


----------



## babyanjel (Apr 5, 2006)

SexySin985 said:
			
		

> A perm makes your hair curly while a relaxer makes your hair straight.



uuuhh, I know. I meant a box relaxer. I have a habit of calling realxers, perms....sorry.


----------



## dlewis (Apr 5, 2006)

oils and buttters mostly


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Apr 5, 2006)

Creme of Nature (the red) was listed as a favorite product in an Allure magazine article maybe a year ago.


----------



## MizaniMami (Apr 5, 2006)

I go to a pred. white forum and a lot of them use CON and Queen helens, oils, hot oil treatments, a lot of stuff really.

But me on the other hand I use stuff mainly marketed towards whites. Aveda, redken,dove,and other salon brands. I find that most "black brands" don't do nothing for me but weigh my hair down with oils and greases.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 5, 2006)

I *heart* Dove 



			
				MizaniMami said:
			
		

> I go to a pred. white forum and a lot of them use CON and Queen helens, oils, hot oil treatments, a lot of stuff really.
> 
> But me on the other hand I use stuff mainly marketed towards whites. Aveda, redken,dove,and other salon brands. I find that most "black brands" don't do nothing for me but weigh my hair down with oils and greases.


----------



## PretteePlease (Apr 5, 2006)

i think the top 3products non blacks use are

1.oil sheen i have heard so many whites/ puerto ricans/ asians say its great for dry scalp (but not necessarily the hair)

2. relaxers most of the ones that i know of use it to text rather than relax bone straight

3. hot oil treatments


----------



## *ElleB (Apr 5, 2006)

macherieamour said:
			
		

> I knew this Italian girl with really thick hair *used olive oil as a pre-wash*. A lot of Jewish and Arab girls at my high school used relaxers...*I put some of my white friends onto Emergencee and deep conditioners*. They were sooo happy


 
Ummm, to my knowledge those aren't "black" prods...Except the relaxer, I guess


----------



## macherieamour (Apr 5, 2006)

*ElleB said:
			
		

> Ummm, to my knowledge those aren't "black" prods...Except the relaxer, I guess



Oh yeah sorry


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Apr 5, 2006)

I was just in CVS looking at some products and this white lady walked up beside me and was looking at some Smooth 'N Shine products.  She walked away with the Smooth 'N Shine 60 critical repair treatment.  I was like  I had never seen a white woman in that section of CVS before this thread was posted...lol


----------



## Lovelylocs (Apr 5, 2006)

babyanjel said:
			
		

> uuuhh, I know. I meant a box relaxer. I have a habit of calling realxers, perms....sorry.


It's okay. You're alright. I relaxer is a kind of perm. 
Also, I am interested in how a box of dark and lovely made the Indian woman's hair curly too. I am going to go surf and see if I can come up with smthg.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Apr 5, 2006)

Okay, on second thought, maybe she was lying.  I can't find anything and it really doesnt make sense. She was probably trying to show off.


----------



## Faith (Apr 5, 2006)

On the LHL site...this blonde woman with past waist length hair had in her siggy what she uses and she had CON shampoo and Africa's best ultimate herbal oil.  Who knew...


----------



## Lovelylocs (Apr 5, 2006)

It makes sense to me. The products marketed towards us should be moisturizing and women with really long hair need as much moisture as they can get for their ends.  Plus, curly haired people can probably benefit from a lot of the products that make our hair thrive. I don't really think of hair as black and white anymore. I think of it in terms of straightness/curliness. Generally, black hair is extremely curly.


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Apr 5, 2006)

I've definitely seen them checking out the "black section" before and they certainly didn't look like strangers to it.

I even heard one suggest pink oil to another.

It really is a matter of straight/curly/coarse/thin/thick etc. so I'm not really surprised they find products in "our section" that work for them and vice versa.

As for the relaxer making the Indian girl's hair curly- isn't the process reliant on rods?  
Therefore, whether she uses the permanent curler or relaxer, isn't it the rods that determine the curl and the size of the curl? Because without them, hair would just relax...no?


----------



## sweetascocoa (Apr 5, 2006)

i know a hispanic woman that uses pink oil on her curly hair. when i met my bf, he was using blue magic grease for his dry scalp which didnt help so i gave him my jojoba and castor oil. 

i also know a few of them that use ORS products like the carrot and olive oil


----------



## erin558 (Apr 5, 2006)

my white friend uses ORS olive oil lotion, and relaxed and natural by pantene. 

dyes her hair frequently and she says black products help


----------



## karezone (Apr 5, 2006)

I know of white people who swear by CON.


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Apr 5, 2006)

karezone said:
			
		

> I know of white people who swear by CON.


*They sure do. They also have quite a few threads on it at LHC. They also use ors carrot oil creme.*


----------



## Kimberly (Apr 5, 2006)

BahamaMama said:
			
		

> As for the relaxer making the Indian girl's hair curly- *isn't the process reliant on rods?  *Therefore, whether she uses the permanent curler or relaxer, isn't it the rods that determine the curl and the size of the curl? Because without them, hair would just relax...no?



I was thinking the same thing.  The chemicals in both (curly perm or relaxer), I believe, are basically the same it's the treatment of the hair during (how much smoothing you do, etc) and afterwards that determines if it will be straight, curly, or somewhere in between.  Right?  I could be wrong.


----------



## Kimberly (Apr 5, 2006)

Also, when I was at BCT, we had a girl with probably waist-length hair but it was real thick, and curly so it was hard to tell and she came up to me one day and asked me if I had any hair grease.  Now, why exactly would she think that I might have some hair grease?  Anyway, I didn't but I did have some carrot oil, some Africa's Best oil, some coconut oil and a few other (I had stocked up because I knew I was going to be away for a while).  She took those and came back later with tamer looking hair, not as poofy.


----------



## cocowhite (Apr 5, 2006)

My bestfriend in high school who is white was using blue magic greae for her hair. She is looks dry.


----------



## aminata (Apr 5, 2006)

Alberto-Culver VO5 = TCB grease in the jar.--Same stuff different packaging for "white" products and "black" products. 

So I imagine there are a lot more of the same products--just different packaging and marketing.


----------



## carameldiva (Apr 5, 2006)

i have a few white friends at work that swear by pink oil moisturizer- now i personally would never use that ish but if it works for them that's cool with me. I also purchase some trader joe's castile soap (peppermint) and shared with my white friend and she loved it just as much as i did.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Apr 5, 2006)

It's so funny everybody is saying CON. Love that stuff! My grandmother used it when I was little and it's still the bomb. I always thought of CON as a white shampoo until they started marketing it directly to blacks a few years ago when they found out we were using it. I bet if we really knew how many white/other races use relaxers we'd be shocked. It's easy to assume they have naturally straight hair but many of them relax.


----------



## MsCounsel (Apr 5, 2006)

My 2 cents.... I have a lot of white friends with different types of hair textures.  It's not the color of the person but the type of hair that they have.  Just like all of "us" have varying hair types, so does the rest of the world.  If you just look at the threads in our forum some of us with even the same hair type can't use the same product because of our body chemistry.  I think companies market products for white and ethnic hair but for the most part the distinctions have nothing to do with race. It's marketing.


----------



## bluenude (Apr 5, 2006)

my roommate last year tried to use some of my cholesteral out of curiousity while i was out of town.  i came back and her hair was a greasy mess for days!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Apr 5, 2006)

bluenude said:
			
		

> my roommate last year tried to use some of my cholesteral out of curiousity while i was out of town. i came back and her hair was a greasy mess for days!


 
Similiar experience.. my roommate tried my Mizani hair sheen and had to wash her hair instantly.. It looked terrible!!


----------



## Ariana4000 (Apr 5, 2006)

I know a white family with very curly hair (like the girl from that old show "Felicity") and they used creme of nature shampoo.


----------



## ravensunshine (Apr 5, 2006)

The Indian lady who bought Dark and Lovely relaxer may have naturally curly hair that she was blow drying straight. The relaxer simply take the frizz out and made her curls more defined, so she can more easily wear it air dried.

Growing up, my best friend's family (all white) used to use Revlon relaxer to straighten out a bad (too curly) perm. Their mom used to work in a salson and told me that I wouldn't believe all the white women who came in to get relaxers to combat their frizzy/curly hair.

And yes you can use the perm (the one usually used with rods) to straighten hair. Its a thio based product and instead of putting rods in the hair, you can comb it straight to reduce/remove the curl. Or you can set it on very large rods or plastic curlers to reduce/reshape the curl to a loose wave. I used to do this years ago, but I found it had peroxide and lightened the color of my hair too much, it was also drying, but boy my curls were slamming.

Hair- gotta love it!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 5, 2006)

I think whites with some "color" in their ancestry are the ones who use the "black" products.  Because in my mind, grease would be really heavy for fine, wispy hair.  Isn't the reason they generally wash daily to get rid of all the oil their scalps produce?  

I've also seen white women buy "black" makeup in the drugstore like Black Radiance and Posner.


----------



## Enchantmt (Apr 5, 2006)

ravensunshine said:
			
		

> The Indian lady who bought Dark and Lovely relaxer may have naturally curly hair that she was blow drying straight. The relaxer simply take the frizz out and made her curls more defined, so she can more easily wear it air dried.



Exactly. You cant be sure what her natural pattern is especially if her hair is long.  Using a relaxer to bring out her curl def isnt odd to me at all. Thats basically what the curve salon does. Her wavy is probably just tight curls smoothed out. I when I relaxed I never relaxed it bone straight so I could wear curly wash n go's.


----------



## balisi (Apr 6, 2006)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> It makes sense to me. The products marketed towards us should be moisturizing and women with really long hair need as much moisture as they can get for their ends.  Plus, curly haired people can probably benefit from a lot of the products that make our hair thrive. I don't really think of hair as black and white anymore. I think of it in terms of straightness/curliness. Generally, black hair is extremely curly.


Lovelylocs, I totally agree.  For the most part, hair is hair.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not surprised. If the products work for us, why not work for all?  I know some white women with hair more kinkier than mine. I find it funny when they ask me for product recommendations.


----------



## Taya (Apr 6, 2006)

I remember  a cosmetology(white) instructor telling alot of the white students that alota ppl think CON is just for blacks,but how it works wonders for theres. She told em to use a dime or quarter size amount.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 6, 2006)

fANTASIA ic GEL WITH SPARKLITES AND SERUM...WHITE GIRLS BE SNATCHING THEM UP AT MY LOCAL SALLY'S!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 7, 2006)

How else do you explain the Japenese inventing that thermal straightening system, it was over there for a long time before they imported it to the world.  Actually most of the world has kinky, curly or wavy hair. I knew a alot of Indians girls and guys who used super relaxers up and down to texturize their kinky curls or to relax it bone straight.


----------



## Mestiza (Apr 7, 2006)

Not long ago, I saw a White lady in Sally's buying products that are marketed to Black people. She had some items from the Silk Elements line.


----------



## Mestiza (Apr 7, 2006)

REConsul said:
			
		

> My 2 cents.... I have a lot of white friends with different types of hair textures.  *It's not the color of the person but the type of hair that they have.*  Just like all of "us" have varying hair types, so does the rest of the world.  If you just look at the threads in our forum some of us with even the same hair type can't use the same product because of our body chemistry.  *I think companies market products for white and ethnic hair but for the most part the distinctions have nothing to do with race. It's marketing.*



ITA!  Overall, I think that people will use whatever works for their hair, at least I do.


----------



## Mestiza (Apr 7, 2006)

Lucia said:
			
		

> *How else do you explain the Japenese inventing that thermal straightening system*, it was over there for a long time before they imported it to the world.  Actually most of the world has kinky, curly or wavy hair. I knew a alot of Indians girls and guys who used super relaxers up and down to texturize their kinky curls or to relax it bone straight.



Excellent point!  

Since you mentioned that, I must say that I'm surprised when I hear people say that all Asians have straight hair.  That's like saying that all Black people have kinky hair, which is not true, either.


----------



## asummertyme (Apr 8, 2006)

My mom uses pink oil, she is PR with type 2 hair, and her hair is just as greasy as it wanna be...lol..she dosent listen to a thing i tell her...lol


----------



## lydc (Apr 8, 2006)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> Excellent point!
> 
> Since you mentioned that, I must say that I'm surprised when I hear people say that all Asians have straight hair.  That's like saying that all Black people have kinky hair, which is not true, either.



So true I have come across so many asians with curly to straight up kinky hair.


----------



## sbg4evr (Apr 8, 2006)

My white brother in law loves DAX.  He says it is the bomb.  Can you imagine a tall lanky white guy using DAX?  But then again, he used to make excellent rap videos.


----------



## Mestiza (Apr 11, 2006)

lydc said:
			
		

> So true I have come across so many asians with curly to straight up kinky hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 One of my Asian friends from school had very beautiful, curly hair that he used to get teased about, a lot.


----------



## ChoKitty (Apr 11, 2006)

My best friend is white..has almost waist length straight red hair..BEAUTIFUL hair. She uses optimum prodicts...and wonder 8 oil


----------

